# Birth of an Aquascape (L Navarro)



## gnatster (Mar 6, 2004)

Pictures posted for Luis Navarro, he will add text later.

Birth of an Aquascape


----------



## Raul-7 (Feb 4, 2004)

Luis, it looks like you're using the new Coralife PC/MH combo, how do you like it so far? And can I ask why you still use the Actinic bulbs that came with them? Can you please give us some more info about the setup?


----------



## Navarro (Feb 12, 2004)

Raul the HQI combo is awesome I really like it! As far as the actinic I did not change them because they didn't have 10,000K PC I like at the time but as far as I know they have been replaced and the tank runs with the 2 65 watts lamps from 10:00 am to 10:00 PM and the HQI runs for only 5 hrs.
This Aquarium belongs to my boss father so I don't even touch it! We have 5 Nice planted aquarium at the office and those I keep.
The owner is a bonsai master and he is a very patient man and a good friend he will come to my office to ask questions and learn about fertilization and that's it.
I will try to o to his place and photograph his tank it seems to be doing well because he keeps bringing me buckets of stem plants every now and then.
You may not be able to see the stem plants but they are behind the driftwood structure.
65 gallon
2217 Eheim
5 lb bottle with jbj regulator and dupla co2 reactor.
fertiplant and eco-complete
liliaeopsis spp.
Anubias spp.
Narrow leaf java fern
Hygrophila polyesperma narrow leaf
and I don't remember what else =)
Best regards,
Luis


----------



## Gomer (Feb 2, 2004)

Way cool luis. Looking forward to how it grows in So....where are you getting all your nice rocks and wood!!!! LOL


----------



## Navarro (Feb 12, 2004)

Tony at the time this tank was set up driftwood was readily available at my friend pet shop (city pets) I don't think they can get it any more and it's a shame! It lovely to aquascape with such nice driftwood. Again I don't keep the tank and I think I have seen it no more than 5 times at the very beginning when I stabilized the tank for him.
Regards,
Luis Navarro


----------



## Phil Edwards (Jan 22, 2004)

That's beautiful Luis! I hope you'll be able to get more photos in the future.

best,
Phil


----------



## Jdinh04 (Oct 7, 2004)

Nice tank, I wonder where you get those nice looking kind of driftwood branches.


----------



## Bert H (Mar 2, 2004)

Very nice Luis. Love to see some follow-ups.


----------



## aquaessentials (Dec 15, 2004)

*Eco Complete*

Luis

Is Eco Complete your favoured form of substrate?


----------



## Sir_BlackhOle (Jan 25, 2004)

I would deffinately like to see it after it grows in a bit!


----------



## Navarro (Feb 12, 2004)

The substrate is what I have available at the time and it works just fine. About the pictures I will try to get more as soon as I visit my friend house.
Regards,
Navarro


----------

